# Opae Ula finally berried



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

One of the shrimp from my shipment of opae ula from the summer has finally berried! The eggs look so huge relative to their size 🙂.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Almost there...


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Opae Ula Larvae!


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Some have now transitioned into post larvae. You can see a larvae and post larvae in the picture.


----------

